# 2 Day Trip to Oman



## tjsakole (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey everyone...
First time posting, but long time visitor of the site. My Dad will be coming into town the last week of March and I wanted to take him up to Oman for the weekend. Any suggestions on the best sites to see or tour companies to use? We do NOT have a car and I don't really want to rent one for the weekend. We are happy to fly (flights are super cheap) or take a boat if people feel that option is preferable. Looking to see as much of Oman (at least the highlights) in our brief stay. We could catch an early morning flight back on Sunday if the extra night would give us more options. Thanks for any insight!!!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

OK, let's clarify something here - you say go UP TO OMAN - does that mean you're referring to the Musandan peninsula - if yes, then there's no flights to there from Dubai - nor are there any ferries as far as I'm aware.

If you're talking about the main part of Oman, i.e. the capital of Muscat then yes there are flights, but again there's no ferry service from Dubai.

I trust you have at least looked at the maps and seen the relationship of the two parts of Oman relative to Dubai.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Have you seen how big Oman is ?

You need a car to see any more than one thing a day and unless you get outside of Muscat all you'll see is a city. Muscat has a good mosque and a museum and that it and without a car. Musandam isn't worth visiting without one. You can fly there but only via Muscat but once you are at Khasab, you need a car to go anywhere really.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sorry I can't make specific recommendations but seems like your best option would be to fly into Muscat, hotel there as a base to have a wander around, book a wadi tour or fishing/diving trip.

Oman is a big country so with just a weekend you won't be able to get very far from wherever you fly into. For the short time you have I think Northern Emirates or Abu Dhabi/Al Ain/Liwa would be just as interesting to visit in places, but would likely need a car.


----------



## tjsakole (Feb 19, 2016)

Les Froggitts... sorry for using a colloquialism, "up to Oman" just meant heading to Oman. I basically was trying to decide between Musandam (there are several tours out of Dubai that take you via Dhow for an overnight or day trip) or Muscat and the surrounding regions. Clearly Oman is too large to see ALL of it - I'm just trying to give my Dad a chance to see some of Oman and was looking for insight into which regions would be best to visit.

Thanks Racing_Goats... I was thinking about using Muscat as a base to see at least some of the areas surrounding it. I will definitely also consider doing a N. Emirates trip instead.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I enjoy Oman for a change, I like the Oman dive center in Muscat for it's cheap "quaintness" but they have some excellent 5* resorts also. I would definitely rent a car at the Muscat airport to explore and book in advance.

Frankly the drive to Oman from Dubai is the favorite part for me, I love the ruggedness of the mountains and change of scenery. If you do that make sure the car has insurance for Oman and getting to the Hatta border crossing is now a bit tricky (see other threads).

I would like to do a trip up through Ras al Khaimah all the way to Musadam but have not done it. You can go up Jebel Jais and Jebel Hafeet on the UAE side as well to get a feel for the terrain. I would also like to do the dhow thing up to Musadam. There are some things further south from Muscat like the Wahiba sands but there is also a whole lotta nothing in places.

The only advice I can give really is "up to you", I like going new places but the UAE mountains in Al Ain or Ras al Khaimah are pretty much the same thing as in Oman, also Liwa absolutely blows me away with the sand dunes of the Rub al Khali. I guess it also would be up to your time schedule, Ras al Khaimah or Al Ain are day trips, then you could do Liwa the next day. A jaunt to Oman is a weekend at least, if you have a few weekends do them all, but if I had only one week and never been in the UAE there is lots to see here besides big buildings.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a huge country compared to the UAE.

The dhow tour up in Khasab is an excellent way of seeing a part of Oman and gives you the convenience of being completely handled by the dhow company. Good mixture of scenery and water and the fjords and snorkelling. The drive in Musandum is lovely. 

Muscat is worth it for the weekend. Old souk, waterfront, royal palace complex, the rocky hills along the coast. But I'd combine it with taking a day trip into the hinterlands for a wadi exploration drive and trek. Visit an old Omani village or two. It's very different from the UAE.

The Khasab dhow tour is probably your easiest and most cost effective option. But seeing Muscat and going into the wadis will be more "different" and more "Oman". There are tour companies in Muscat who will organise a day trip into the mountains for you.


----------

